# Received front strap from Brownell's



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Had to remove about a 1/2" from the strap. Other than that I think it looks great, and I think it compliments the slide. Will probably go to the range tomorrow to see how it feels.





































Thanks for everyone's input.:smt1099


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 plentofpaws

I think it looks great and I bet it will feel good too.


:smt1099


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks. I finally got an emal back from SA. They said the checkering would be $140, however, I would have to have the complete gun refinished!!! At an additional cost. Turn around time for the process, 8 weeks. Choke choke gag gag!!!!!!

We'll see how this little front strap piece works. If it does the job, I doubt now I'll send it in for the process.


----------

